
My 30 Years at PCMag, Part One - smegel
http://www.pcmag.com/commentary/346679/my-30-years-at-pcmag-part-one
======
rmason
Got to meet Mr. Dvorak a few times, very classy guy. Used to read his stuff
regularly since the eighties but once PC mag became a web publication I lost
track of him.

He used to have a radio show in SF that at one time was syndicated nationwide,
wonder if he still does it?

------
cuckcuckspruce
Thank you for your courage John C Dvorak. I'm sure it took a lot of time and
effort to put this piece together, and it was great to see it first thing in
the morning.

------
yuhong
Seeing the name reminds me of the OS/2 2.0 fiasco that is now one of my
favorite topics.

